# Naming Contest



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

We are having a naming contest for a pygmy buckling born on our farm today. To submit a name suggestion, please follow the link below to a page on our website. There is a form to fill out on the page with all of the information you need to know. Anyone can submit a name so be sure to tell your friends and family. Have fun and be creative!

http://www.calicopatchfarm.com/name-the-wether


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What do you get if you win?!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Bragging rights!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol! 

I'm in!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome! I loo forward to your suggestions!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I sent them 

Not the best.. It's so much harder when you have a goat to look at! LOL! Much easier just making a list of names! Lol!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I got them! Yes, that is why we are asking for help!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

he is cute. I sent the names but I'm not sure if either one goes with him.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Time is running out, please be sure to suggest a name! Tell your friends and family too!!


----------



## Alice2 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just send in 3 name sugestions, hes a little cutie pie


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I got them, thanks Alice!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

There are only 3 more days left to suggest a name! Please suggest one (or two, or even three) and even tell your friends and family to stop by and suggest a name! It is super easy and only takes a minute! Thanks!!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Tomorrow is the last day to enter a name suggestion! Any names would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Did you pick a winner? The email you sent out went to my spam  my fault for not checking there more often


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes did you pick a name?


----------

